
T-Mobile G-Slate: Arrives April 20, $529.99 - jamesbritt
http://blog.t-mobile.com/2011/03/25/t-mobile-g-slate-price-529-99/
======
younata
This was announced last month, as the date on the blog post indicates.

I wouldn't expect much from this. It looks mostly to be T-Mobile's "Me too"
Xoom competitor. Slightly smaller screen (8.9 inches) than the Xoom. The only
really interesting feature is the dual back cameras. Unless their's an API
that easily allows the developers to use the dual cameras (similar to how
people use the kinect), then I don't see that as much of a reason to buy it.

That front camera is oddly placed. I would have centered it.

